# Seminary Jobs



## Tyrese (May 23, 2012)

Is it easy to get a job @ a seminary teaching Hebrew and Greek? Or here's a better question, is there a demand for men who are able to teach Biblical languages?


----------



## jogri17 (May 23, 2012)

not really no. Most PHD graduates in ST or Biblical languages or Historic theology have lots of difficulties finding a job. I know plenty of PhD's who are published from reputable institutions who are doing something else or after they job searched a bit all of a sudden ''felt a call to the ministry''. From what I'm told it's about a 30-35 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Tyrese (May 23, 2012)

That's really interesting. I will have to keep that in mind. Out of curiosity could you give me an example of what some of the graduates are doing who didn't enter the ministry? Also do you know anything about Classical Christian Schools?


----------



## jogri17 (May 23, 2012)

they are a popular place for seminary students who did a MA or MAR to try to find a job. be prepared to be willing to take what you can get and willing to move. Very popular backup especially for those who didn't go to accredited schools.


----------

